# Farewell Focus - Allo Astra



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Following on from this thread... I waved a fond farewell to my '08 Focus Titanium 1.8tdci that I've had for the last year, and collected my '12 Astra GTC 2.0cdti

Bye Bye :wave:










































































Hello :wave:


































































Few of interior:


























































Mmm big wheels:


















I know I said I was keeping this standard, but I did have to remove the badges:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I see no Astra


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Rizzo said:


> I see no Astra


Photobucket playing up - try now! :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

That is lovely, nice easy wheels to clean too! How come car makers don't put proper spare wheels in anymore? 

Enjoy it!!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely new car. Much nicer than the dated Focus!


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

It works, lovely motor mate, I really rate the interior in these, very comfortable


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

john2garden said:


> That is lovely, nice easy wheels to clean too! How come car makers don't put proper spare wheels in anymore?
> 
> Enjoy it!!


cost cutting and saving weight to get the emissions down 

Jody time to get some acrylic Jett looking nice


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

john2garden said:


> That is lovely, nice easy wheels to clean too! How come car makers don't put proper spare wheels in anymore?
> 
> Enjoy it!!


Optional extra to have a real spare lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

A ridiculous optional extra.

Do they have Xenons, I cant work out for love nor money if they do. Some people say the Sri does, but others say its in the light option.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice and a good choice.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks very nice.

Enjoy:thumb::wave:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks nice only annoying thing i have with these are a the wheels look tiny and b the rear end sits quite high


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very, very nice. 

I think if I had the spare cash I'd go for a GTC, not jealous at all!

My vote's for Tough Coat for its first detail


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Rizzo said:


> A ridiculous optional extra.
> 
> Do they have Xenons, I cant work out for love nor money if they do. Some people say the Sri does, but others say its in the light option.


Hold on - its dark out, it's light pic time...

I believe that the LED DRL's & tail lights, and xenon headlights are an optional extra... that I have


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice car buddy. Quick word of advice re the tyre inflating kit with the puncher repair gunge. I had one in my focus st and got lots of advice from people saying that it wrecks the tyres if you use it which means the tyre cannot be fixed if you get to a garage so will mean a new tyre. A lot of people on the focus st forum brought a space saver and poped it in the boot. I've never experienced this myself and the gunge stuff might be better just thought I'd pass it on to you.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like these, I had a look at one in my local Vauxhall dealer whilst my old car was in having recall work done and it's a huge step up from the old one. I also have one of those tyre mobility kits and I can see why manufacturers would do it, apart from the fact it saves weight and the like it gives me extra storage under the boot floor and means I don't have to lift an 18" alloy complete with tyre into the boot in the event of a flat tyre, although as someone else said it does mean new tyre if you have to use it.

How is it comfort wise, particularly the seats? I tried an old shape SRI sport hatch whilst I was choosing a new car and I had back ache whilst on the 1/2 hour test drive, in comparison the C30 is like an armchair on long journeys. recently drove it 2 hours down to Hasings to see family and got to the other end feeling fresh rather than knackered and soar.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Titch - I had heard the same thing, and using it will be the last straw!

Laurie - the 15 miles I have driven in it & it's comfy so far :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice car mate, think the alloys look the mutts nuts :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice car. With winter on its way looks like you will be out washing it every day


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks really really nice - great colour :thumb:

Despite owning one myself - I'm jealous :doublesho


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

photographing lights is hard...


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Laurie - the 15 miles I have driven in it & it's comfy so far :lol:


That was all I managed in the Sport Hatch before I'd had enough :lol:.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning! So when ya lowering it? 

How does the engine feel compared to the remapped 1.8 tdci? Like, the characteristics of it sorta thing.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> Stunning! So when ya lowering it?
> 
> How does the engine feel compared to the remapped 1.8 tdci? Like, the characteristics of it sorta thing.


I am not lowering it.... Yet.

I am still driving like a granny at the moment, will tell you after a few more miles but the 1.8 remapped was v quick with no lag at all.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

My Mrs loves the light under the gear stick and in the door handles, I think she'd buy one of these purely on the strength of those.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Surprised you got shot of the Focus only a short while after the remap ?

Nice looking car though


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> Surprised you got shot of the Focus only a short while after the remap ?
> 
> Nice looking car though


Circumstances decided it was time for a change.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

From the outside I thought it was a Megane !

Looks ok for a vauxhall tho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car these, I do like them.

I'm not usually a fan of white cars but this one suits white, very sporty & sleek looking!

I very nearly went for one of these, but it really was either the Golf or the GTC - but my love of Golf's meant I just had to! 

:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks amazing mate


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I cant make out what those lights are. But they look good


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like the car, and the big wheels, but the brakes look tiny as a result! I know you're always saying it's not the size that counts, it's what you do with it, but in this instance follow Cuey's example and get a big brake kit!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Verynice young sir...

Thinking of a GTC on my next change in 12 months time. Only thing is i don't know if it will be practical enuff to get all my crap in the boot as well as my golf clubs and detailing kit...

Another jealous DW member over ere :wave:

Enjoy it mate. Want to run a diary and tell us what they are like to live with?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure about a diary but I am work all next week then its driving holiday to South France so happily report back my findings after all that!

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very very nice, looks fab! really like the alloys!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You've got me looking at them now ..... I might have to book a demo


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

looks great mate,love the rims!
have you tried smart wheels out yet?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

sxi tez said:


> looks great mate,love the rims!
> have you tried smart wheels out yet?


Cheers - not tried it yet, am likely to tonight though as the wife's wheels are filthy!! :thumb:


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

Lovely looking car, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Drove one of these again today, was a nice drive but there were several interior rattles despite only having 4.5k on the clock - this disapointed me tbh. Does your have any rattles?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Drove one of these again today, was a nice drive but there were several interior rattles despite only having 4.5k on the clock - this disapointed me tbh. Does your have any rattles?


I've just had one rattle sorted under warranty, was a very quiet but persistant rattle.

Other than that, mine is fine and she's almost touching 7,000 miles.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

rf860 said:


> Drove one of these again today, was a nice drive but there were several interior rattles despite only having 4.5k on the clock - this disapointed me tbh. Does your have any rattles?


No rattles here, probably not been looked after... If mine develops a rattles I will make it my lifes work to find it & cure it.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> No rattles here, probably not been looked after... If mine develops a rattles I will make it my lifes work to find it & cure it.
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


I'm not sure how 'not looking after' a car can make it develop rattles? It was brand new inside and out and obviously been looked after as it was very clean - also was the managers car of the dealership.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

rf860 said:


> I'm not sure how 'not looking after' a car can make it develop rattles? It was brand new inside and out and obviously been looked after as it was very clean - also was the managers car of the dealership.


Well they clearly haven't investigated what's rattling and rectified it so in my mind not looking after it.

If you need anything else explained please ask.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

A friend I car share with has one, not a bad looking car but it does rattle quite a lot! It's only a month old too, luckily its a company car so he's not too fussed as it's not his own money, the other down side for him is the 'type', (as he puts it), of buyers they attract!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Wraith2012 said:


> A friend I car share with has one, not a bad looking car but it does rattle quite a lot! It's only a month old too, luckily its a company car so he's not too fussed as it's not his own money, the other down side for him is the 'type', (as he puts it), of buyers they attract!!


I am intrigued by this rattling, thank God for warranties.

'type' ?? Well hung handsome guys 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Well they clearly haven't investigated what's rattling and rectified it so in my mind not looking after it.
> 
> If you need anything else explained please ask.
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Hmm, imo new cars shouldn't have interior rattles. Most people are generally not too bothered about them but i can't stand them so this puts me off a big bit  If a car with 4.5k miles has 5 or 6 rattles, what's it going to be like when it's on say 50k!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I am intrigued by this rattling, thank God for warranties.
> 
> 'type' ?? Well hung handsome guys
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Hmm, that's what you keep telling me


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

rf860 said:


> Hmm, imo new cars shouldn't have interior rattles. Most people are generally not too bothered about them but i can't stand them so this puts me off a big bit  If a car with 4.5k miles has 5 or 6 rattles, what's it going to be like when it's on say 50k!


Depends what is causing them?!?

My 08 Focus had two screws holding the arm rest in place that randomly came loose, easily sorted.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Wraith2012 said:


> A friend I car share with has one, not a bad looking car but it does rattle quite a lot! It's only a month old too, luckily its a company car so he's not too fussed as it's not his own money, the other down side for him is the 'type', (as he puts it), of buyers they attract!!


Blimey - sounds like a really nice guy - I'd like to have a drink with him 

If he's really that bothered about the 'type' of people who may buy a GTC, he should have picked something else.

Good grief.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Blimey - sounds like a really nice guy - I'd like to have a drink with him
> 
> If he's really that bothered about the 'type' of people who may buy a GTC, he should have picked something else.
> 
> Good grief.


I can sort of see where Wraith's friend is coming from, people do stereotype and make assumptions on what you'll be like as a person based on what car you drive, I honestly think people do treat me differently (in a good way) since I changed from the Corsa to a C30. I am increasingly seeing a certain 'type' of person driving the previous version of the GTC, not all people who drive them fit that 'type' but it was one factor that put me off it as some will associate that car with that 'type' of person and treat me differently based on it.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I can sort of see where Wraith's friend is coming from, people do stereotype and make assumptions on what you'll be like as a person based on what car you drive, I honestly think people do treat me differently (in a good way) since I changed from the Corsa to a C30. I am increasingly seeing a certain 'type' of person driving the previous version of the GTC, not all people who drive them fit that 'type' but it was one factor that put me off it as some will associate that car with that 'type' of person and treat me differently based on it.


You know some nice people by the sounds of it 

The Astra H sport hatch can be bought for £4k now so obviously those cars are accessible to anyone.

I'm proud to have a car with the griffin badge on the front, if anyone judged me because of that, I would have nothing to do with them ever again.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so they are rattly bags of *&*** ???

:lol: just kidding, you will be unlikely to find a car that doesn't have an owners club reporting little niggles they have with it..
rattles ect.. 

remember, people are 10x more likely to complain than praise these days..


looks nice.. still think you should plasti-dip matt black the front grille shiny bit and the rear badge!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

My Mrs astra has near 50k on it and has never had a rattle, hope you enjoy your new motor


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I can sort of see where Wraith's friend is coming from, people do stereotype and make assumptions on what you'll be like as a person based on what car you drive, I honestly think people do treat me differently (in a good way) since I changed from the Corsa to a C30. I am increasingly seeing a certain 'type' of person driving the previous version of the GTC, not all people who drive them fit that 'type' but it was one factor that put me off it as some will associate that car with that 'type' of person and treat me differently based on it.


People do stero type cars, all volvo drivers are friends with lovejoy and BMW owners are co*ks that don't use indicators :lol::lol: and we now have to say that gtc owners are well hung handsome guys. Rattles are annoying just ask any mini owner but I don't see why that makes them a good car. At least the gtc is one of the nicest looking 3 doors out there.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

rf860 said:


> obviously been looked after as it was very clean - also was the managers car of the dealership.


So... Abused then


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> So... Abused then


Perhaps. But because a car is mis treated cosmetically and mechanically shouldn't make the interior rattle. It's just unfortunate that the build quality is not up to scratch


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Love it ! Best looking Vauxhall ! Is it top of the Astra range ?? Wheels are fab and look easy to clean.. Sorry the seats let the interior down looks wise.. Is leather an option ?

Stunning car . Enjoy !!

BTW The Focus looked amazing as well !


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Top of the range... That would be the VXR but this is the diesel SRI so one beneath I suppose.

Leather is an option, mine is half leather which I prefer as do not like full black leather.

I did like my Focus, shame mechanically it was failing.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Perhaps. But because a car is mis treated cosmetically and mechanically shouldn't make the interior rattle. It's just unfortunate that the build quality is not up to scratch


Vaux build quality has come on leaps and bounds to what they used to be. My insignia had no rattles, squeeks or anything mechanically wrong with it in the 10,000 glorious miles i did in it!

My focus rattles more than the insignia did, and if its fixed under warranty, i rekon it's not such a bad thing at all


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Vaux build quality has come on leaps and bounds to what they used to be. My insignia had no rattles, squeeks or anything mechanically wrong with it in the 10,000 glorious miles i did in it!
> 
> My focus rattles more than the insignia did, and if its fixed under warranty, i rekon it's not such a bad thing at all


Perhaps i was a bit harsh in my comments about poor build quality. I had a good poke around the cabin in the car in the showroom and everything felt sturdy. Hopefully the one i test drove was an isolated incedent.

I also used to own an astra h which was solidly build.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Perhaps i was a bit harsh in my comments about poor build quality. I had a good poke around the cabin in the car in the showroom and everything felt sturdy. Hopefully the one i test drove was an isolated incedent.
> 
> I also used to own an astra h which was solidly build.


I wasn't having a dig bud... i knew you wern't been harsh. Just i know what vauxhalls USED to be like, i've had a few of them where we couldn't find the rattle or squeek

Even my 15 month old Merc developed a rattle (which was fixed under warranty thank god) but i rekon it doesn't matter which manufacturer you get a car from, its always the luck of the draw if you get a wee rattle here n there...

The insignia felt as solid as my merc, and was a pleasure to drive on long journeys. I hope the GTC is as good as i may be tempted in 12 months time myself


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I love it - very sleek looking. Those wheels would stay as well - nice and simple by design.....just what I want on my Beemer (some time in the future).

If I had one tiny criticism (that *wouldn't* put me off)....the boot is about as accessible as a post box! 

Like I said though - I still love it :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Logged on from my hols to have a look at this , it does look very nice the Astra has come a long way over the years , enjoy look forward to seeing you on the old 12 some time


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Logged on from my hols to have a look at this , it does look very nice the Astra has come a long way over the years , enjoy look forward to seeing you on the old 12 some time


Next time don't wave with one finger, its very rude.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Great looking car mate, but I chose Technical Grey for mine as well as the 20" alloys (check out my garage for a few photos)...same engine though :thumb:

When I collected it from the showroom I spotted it had the Flexride system fitted which I hadn't ordered ( or payed for  ) so that was a bit of a bonus 

I had an Insignia with the same engine which i loved, but as it is just me and the mrs I decided to buy the gtc and have loved every minute of owning and driving it :argie:

Here's a tip....the DTUK red box set to position '9' transforms the pulling power and smoothness of the power delivery and makes the car even more fun to drive :devil:

Hope you enjoy your new gtc as much as I am enjoying mine :thumb:

Andy :driver:


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Really smart car. Hope it gives many trouble free miles


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

another man like me that's gone from focus to astra 

nice one fella :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

buckas said:


> another man like me that's gone from focus to astra
> 
> nice one fella :thumb:


Technically I've gone Fiesta to Metro to Lanos to MG ZR to Astra to Navara to Almera to Vectra to MG ZTT to Rodeo to Focus to Astra 

Had the car front end, sills & rear arches protected yesterday by 3M VentureShield - excellent product, and really nice guy fitting it (not sure if rules allow me to advertise him).










Cannot remember who mentioned it, but the film has a 5 year warranty that DOES include if it yellows.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sure the other forum will allow the name to be mentioned


----------



## Steve GT (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice mate look forward to seeing it next meet hopefully. That 3M VentureShield stuff is brilliant good decision.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Griffy Im glad Ive gone for Technical Grey as yours looks wicked, tempted to ask for 20s aswell but dont want to sacrifice ride quality.

J1ODY that 3M stuff does look like a good decision, may have to opt to have it done aswell.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Cannot remember who mentioned it, but the film has a 5 year warranty that DOES include if it yellows.


t'was me and that's good that warranty includes yellowing of film.. especially on a white car lol


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Had the car front end, sills & rear arches protected yesterday by 3M VentureShield - excellent product, and really nice guy fitting it (not sure if rules allow me to advertise him).
> 
> Cannot remember who mentioned it, but the film has a 5 year warranty that DOES include if it yellows.


How much did that cost you if you don't mind me asking, I have loads of stone chips which I will want ridding off but not before I get something arranged to put down and the this stuff sounds like something I would need.:thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

The Ventureshield looks good...I've just emailed my local installer and asked for a quote to do the front bumper and wing mirrors on my GTC :thumb:

Would you mind pm'ing me with what I should expect cost wise just for a comparison? Also, are you going to Waxstock?

Cheers,

Andy :driver:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Front end kit fitted is app. £600.

Sorry Andy not going waxstock, driving to South France hence the speed I got the ventureshield on lol

Took some close up pics so will load them up later.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

here you go close up pics of the film fitted... to start you off the easy bit to see is the rear shark fin shape on the rear arch cos there is some dirt outlining it (need to clean it):










See what else you can spot (sorry about the bugs):


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

£600 for that coating? Bloody hell!

Think i'd just take the risk and if the worst came to the worst, shell out to get the front end resprayed (probably about £600 lol). Plus solid white is very easy to touch in and wet sand.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Each to their own, my mate has an f450 he paid £1500 for so I think its a bargain lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------

